# Overwhelming flow from filter



## Flapjackrollercoaster (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello! I just set up and cycled a 5.5 gal. I introduced my fish Mo' Betta this morning. He was in a 1/2 gal - no filter, no heater - until I realized I needed to upgrade his home.

The tank has a 50w heater set at 82 degrees (1 thermometer by heater reads 80-82, 1 on the other side of tank reads high 70s), a Top Fin power filter 10, and a hood w/ light.

My problem is poor Mo' is overwhelmed by the flow from the filter to the point where I turned it off. If he tries to swim across the front of the tank he is pushed down and against the glass. He really has to struggle to make it from one side to the other. Right now he has taken to swimming behind the filter even though it is turned off.

What can I do to lessen the force of the water flowing back into the tank? The manual had instructions to increase or decrease the flow by turning a knob on the filter but I do not see one. Maybe the 10 model doesn't have that option? Would heavy planting with tall plants help? Could I suspend something in front of the filter to obstruct the flow, and if so, what would you recommend?

Any ideas would be great! I would like to find a solution without buying a different filter.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a link where (in the comment section ) he mentions the 10 does not have flow control.I think he changes the intake tube for a model(15) that does.In the video he takes apart the tube and shows you the impeller.If you can not get a tube with adjustment(like he did) you could cut off a fin at a time on the impeller until it is the speed you desire.This will be a permanent thing(cutting off fins), but you can always order a replacement impeller.The more blades you remove from impeller the slower the water will flow.Here you go;
tetra/top fin power filter 10/5-15 mod - YouTube
Tall plants will help also but probably not enough,good luck.


----------



## Flapjackrollercoaster (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok, very cool. Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you end up taking more than 1 fin off, take off opposite sides so the blades are still symetrically placed(if you take 2 off do every other one?).Hope this is clear,and it may be better to take 2 off(opposite of each other ) to keep imppeller balanced and not make the impeller "rattle".


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Flapjackrollercoaster said:


> Hello! I just set up and cycled a 5.5 gal. I introduced my fish Mo' Betta this morning.


I just have to say...that is THE absolute coolest name for a Betta...ever...

Right up there with what we named one of our goldfish, an orange common fantail, "GoldieHawn"...*r2


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I had a 5 gallon tank and got a canister for Christmas.its a nice filter and runs on 12 volts and very quit.it said it would handle up to a 20 gallon tank.i got it installed and my spraybar was to strong so I had a fluval prefilter and put it over the spraybar and that worked fine.you could try that.the cutting of the fins would be the last thing to due.it looked like to me by cutting one fin out would throw it out of balance but it might not.could you just take a little off of each fin would that slow it down.just thought I would throw that out there to see what you guys think.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I know you have already spent the money but its not too late to abandon the filter all together and just change water once a week. These fish come from almost stagnant water like you might find in a flooded rice field and so can get most of their oxygen right from the water surface. In fact the betta will drown if he can't get to th surface every few minutes. Just run a little airstone off a small airpump (under $7 @ Walmart) using an airvalve to control the force and the fish will be much happier than fighting a current from your filter.


----------

